

Puzzling out Paul Allen's patent suit against Google, Apple, eBay, et al. - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/08/30/puzzling-out-paul-allens-patent-suit-against-silicon-valleys-giants/

======
kls
I really hope this is it. I hope that this is global thermonuclear war. There
are definitely games afoot, I find it peculiar that in the course of a few
days a few of the last generations player are suing the new kids on the block.
I really hope that they all open their patent war chest and have it all out
and when the smoke clears, the carnage and economic damage is done the world
realizes that software patents do not achieve their goal.

